# Getting ready for Victoria



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Victoria is coming home on Saturday august 19th. She is a long hair CKC champion Chihuahua.

She is 32 months old and I will be taking her as a foster until she has given the breeder one more show prospect, or had 2 more litters, whichever one comes first.

I am excited to have her soon, and I know Merlin will be thrilled to have someone his age to play with.

I started getting ready for her. I have almost nothing to buy and she will be fully vetted. But I couldn't wait and I bought her a matching leash and collar and also this name tag that she will be wearing on her collar for at least a few months.



Only thing left to buy is a Puppy Angel harness, I am waiting for the confirmation that she's a size 2.

Exciting times indeed !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So exciting! :cheers2::congrats::dancing:


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Dechi, wonderful news - you don't have that long to wait until you welcome Victoria home. So glad Merlin is getting a new friend to play with.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How exciting. :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: 

Do you have a plan on how to keep them separated when they need "alone" time and at the beginning when you first introduce them?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> How exciting. :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:
> 
> Do you have a plan on how to keep them separated when they need "alone" time and at the beginning when you first introduce them?


Since my daughter will be gone from the house (expecting empty nest syndrome to kick in real soon), I figure I'll come home with Victoria, have her wait in the car in her crate, get Merlin from the house, put him on the front seat and go to the park to walk the two of them and let them get acquainted.

Then if they get along great, we'll just come home after 20-30 minutes and I'll see how they do in the house. They'll probably be okay so both will get free reign.

If, for any reason, they don't get along, we'll go home and I'll keep the " nasty " one on a leash until they get better.

As far as when I leave them alone, if I feel there would be even the slightest problem, they will be kept in separate rooms or crates.

Great questions Skylar !


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

That's wonderful Dechi!! I'm so happy for you and Merlin!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh that is fabulous Dechi! I'm very excited for you (and Merlin)!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Dechi said:


> Since my daughter will be gone from the house (expecting empty nest syndrome to kick in real soon), I figure I'll come home with Victoria, have her wait in the car in her crate, get Merlin from the house, put him on the front seat and go to the park to walk the two of them and let them get acquainted.
> 
> Then if they get along great, we'll just come home after 20-30 minutes and I'll see how they do in the house. They'll probably be okay so both will get free reign.
> 
> ...


I was going to ask the same thing...
Sounds as though you have a very good plan.
I have always heard that dogs should be introduced in Neutral Territory.

When I brought the 4 month old home to be the Brown Clown's companion, I left her contentedly in the back seat of the car...with the windows down a little. 
I went in the house and of course Brown was happy to have me home, but soon caught whiff of what was in the car. She was curious, then interested, then excited. And was soon demanding that I let that little thing out for her to inspect better. And play with.

I do remember that she was a bit confused by the end of the day. Seemed like the little one was not going back from wherever it had come from. Hmmmm. Our new normal.

Hoping all goes super well for you, Victoria, and Merlin.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to see you are getting psyched up and ready for Victoria's arrival. I hope it all goes very smoothly and think your plan sounds really good.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh, such exciting times! Really cute name tag for the special gal! Hope that the transition for you all is smooth and that you all enjoy each other's company


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin and I are counting the days and really excited ! 20 more to go...

I bought a second name tag to put on her harness, and a harness.

https://puppyangelcanada.ca/collections/new-items-1/products/pretty-paw-berlin-steel-harness

The only thing I am missing is a tooth brush. It seems the ones they have in the store are always too big. I just need a small one with a long handle. I'll check at the pharmacy, the ones for babies.

Her breeder said she will take her to the vet this week to get her teeth cleaned. I am really happy about that, because these little dogs can really get bad teeth and stinky breath fast ! Hopefully she will let me brush her teeth. I'll start as soon as I can.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so happy to see that you are having fun getting ready!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

This is exciting! Fingers crossed that Merlin will become her great friend.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ha Ha Ha ! Yes, CB, Victoria !

I will be trying hard to have another name come to mind, but for now we'll just leave it at that.

I hated Tamara's name but never found another one to replace it. Not for lack of trying. She had a few nick names that I found and eventually her name grew on me, even though it took many years.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Glad you are getting excited Dechi! Happy preparations!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dechi said:


> Ha Ha Ha ! Yes, CB, Victoria !
> 
> I will be trying hard to have another name come to mind, but for now we'll just leave it at that.


A proud name... one to live up to. Vicky maybe, or Tori... or when shes annoying, something to roar out... VICTORIA!!

Your next pup could be Albert.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Countryboy said:


> A proud name... one to live up to. Vicky maybe, or Tori... or when shes annoying, something to roar out... VICTORIA!!
> 
> Your next pup could be Albert.


Her full name is actually " LF Victoria's secret " (women's underwear) so she is far from royalty, lol !


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I'm so excited for you Dechi! Victoria is just what you and Merlin need. Counting down the days with you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Can you order from Ebay? The long handled tiny toothbrushes are there ....I buy several a year!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Can you order from Ebay? The long handled tiny toothbrushes are there ....I buy several a year!


Thank you, that's just what I want ! I'll check ebay.ca


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's a fresh picture of Victoria. Her hair is growing back (they lose hair when they have puppies). I think she looks very pretty ! 

I received her harness this morning, It only took about 4-5 days.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is very pretty. I also don't think I told you how much I like the new picture of Merlin in your signature.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

What a cutie! I love her little "eyebrows."


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Victoria is a beauty


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

What an absolutely beautiful dog! Victoria is looking great!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> She is very pretty. I also don't think I told you how much I like the new picture of Merlin in your signature.


Thanks Catherine ! I took it the last time I groomed him, maybe 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She is so pretty! Only a few weeks to go 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She is beautiful, and I agree with Catherine that Merlin is looking great these days


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Unless there is a last minute change, 5 more days to go ! I am supposed to pick her up saturday at 11 am.

I can't wait to see how she and Merlin get along. He needs a friend so much. He's been playing with a 3 months old small puppy and a huge labrador mix and he was so happy with both of them !

Fingers crossed...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, soooooo excited for you and Merlin! :love2:


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

How exciting Dechi! Not long at all now


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

very excited for you and little Merlin


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I confirmed my visit at 11 pm on saturday but she asked me to come at 1 pm, she has stuff to do in the morning.

Victoria is gettting her teeth cleaned on thursday (tomorrow) and coming back home on friday. I hope she doesn't have to have teeth extractions.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Two days away, how exciting for you all!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Victoria's homecoming almost had to be postponed ! :-(

The breeder was ill and couldn't take her to her dental appointment and had rescheduled her on the 30th. I had 2 choices, either go get her on the 31st after she went home, or take her myself on the 30th, leave her there and bring her back on the 31st. Which means driving almost 6 hours !

Not taking her home on saturday was not an option for me, so we looked at a few options that I proposed and the best one for all was for me to take Victoria to the same guy who did Merlin's teeth without anesthesia. He's very good and it only takes 20 minutes. So I made an appointment for next tuesday evening. Phew !


----------



## Cricket78 (Aug 17, 2017)

Dechi said:


> Here's a fresh picture of Victoria. Her hair is growing back (they lose hair when they have puppies). I think she looks very pretty !
> 
> I received her harness this morning, It only took about 4-5 days.


What a stunning Chi! They are such awesome dogs!!
This is Red x


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

@Cricket78 I love Rex, he is soooo cute !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Victoria looks splendid and Rex looks like he wears his heart on his head. Pretty and smart


----------



## Cricket78 (Aug 17, 2017)

Dechi said:


> @Cricket78 I love Rex, he is soooo cute !


Thank you, she is a girl but my husband chose the boyish name, can't wait to see more photos of your Chi!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> Victoria's homecoming almost had to be postponed ! :-(
> 
> The breeder was ill and couldn't take her to her dental appointment and had rescheduled her on the 30th. I had 2 choices, either go get her on the 31st after she went home, or take her myself on the 30th, leave her there and bring her back on the 31st. Which means driving almost 6 hours !
> 
> Not taking her home on saturday was not an option for me, so we looked at a few options that I proposed and the best one for all was for me to take Victoria to the same guy who did Merlin's teeth without anesthesia. He's very good and it only takes 20 minutes. So I made an appointment for next tuesday evening. Phew !


Dechi, I'm so glad everything is turning out good so that you can pick her up now! It's always more comforting when you can go to your own vet, someone who you already know and trust. Counting down the days until Victoria is in your arms! ❤


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

So glad the breeder was willing to entertain your "compromise" Dechi! Disaster averted...one more day now!!!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

galofpink said:


> So glad the breeder was willing to entertain your "compromise" Dechi! Disaster averted...one more day now!!!!


Yes, and hoping for no more surprises !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good on you for sorting it out, and hopefully it's smooth sailing from here


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

OMG, OMG!

Today's the day isn't it!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am wishing you a smooth and easy gotcha day today.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone ! Leaving in less than 2 hours ! ;-)


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope it goes smoothly according to plan. Can't wait to see photos of Victoria with Merlin.


----------

